# New Fishmaster 196 Options?



## Meerkat

Looking into a new StarCraft Fishmaster 196 & from those of you that have this boat, please give me some input on what how you would rig it differently if you had the chance to do it over. Some of this stuff I have already figured out - like 36v Terrova with 70 inch shaft but:

What motor would you put on the back? I am looking mainly for low to mid range performance since on Lake Erie for the most part top end speed is academic. So I am looking at a 200hp Merc Optimax. 
Then I am looking at a stainless prop but is there any advantage to a 4 blade? 
On the batteries for the Terrova, looking at Sears 31 series but where do you put them. I want them upfront & reasonably accessible. 
And would you go with 2 starting batteries or one?
On the trailer, what are the pros & cons of single vs tandem axle (except the $1000 price difference)
Fishfinder/Chartplotter - HDS 9?
On the seats I guess they come standard with a pneumatic pedestal but smooth moves come highly recommended?
I guess they only come with one bilge pump - would you add a second?
And then any other ideas you might have would be great. 
I really appreciate any input. As far as possible I want to avoid looking back and saying: "I should have...."


----------



## capt j-rod

Tandem axle with brakes pulls like a dream. Harder to maneuver around the barn due to tire twist. Better on long range road trips. Folding tongue is nice if you need the space in the garage. Ask the guys at Vic's sporting... They sell and rig hundreds of these rigs. Tommy is the man


----------



## chaddy721

I have a 2100, but the tandem pulls like a dream.I'm running the 36v terrova setup with the 72 inch shaft.batteries mounted up front. Cisco trolling motor stabilizer, main bilge n an auto bilge. You would still get 42ish mph with the 150 n a stainless 17p 3 blade. I'm running a 9.9 bigfoot kicker also. Really would like an auto pilot tho. Smooth moves would def save your back,but can be added. I'm running 3 group 31 for the tertova, 1 starting battery n 1 for the kicker.l also on a perks switch.2nd vote for tom at vics.no bs just stuff you need n he has a 196 also


----------



## drl149

I myself and buddy of mine have purchased this boat in the last year. We both run 150 hp. I run the mercury and he runs the Yamaha. He does get about 1mph faster at wide open throttle. I would recommend the cisco trees and and tubes for rod holders. Neither one of us has added an additional bilge Im sure a good idea. We both run one graph on the boat with only one starting battery. If you plan on running lots of electronics I would recommend the second battery. Honestly if your going to run erie a lot I would recommend a kicker with trolling bags amish 22" are very good bags. Get the best graph you can afford I run gen 3 HDS Lowrance and can mark fish with artifact at just about any speed if you know what you are looking at. We both run double axel for fishing erie, name of the game is follow the migration the double axel makes it easier to pull and a little extra insurance if one tire should blow. I put one smooth move seat in my boat for my uncle he has back problems but short legs it does help out but at times looks like a pogo stick in the seat cause his short legs come off the floor. I would also recommend 2 on board chargers one for your trolling motor and one for your starting battery. Go with the 112 terrova with the 72" shaft and you will be able to troll 12 hours no problem with a kicker.Vics is very helpful at outfitting your boat, would recommend them. Also a fuel separator for your engine such as a micron filter little extra insurance.


----------



## eyedreamn

L
A dual axle trailer kicks ass! If your gonna do a lot of trailering its worth it. The second axle keeps the tongue from bouncing and you get a smoother ride down the road. The fishmaster fully loaded is a big boat. I dont feel a single is suitable.

I have a hds 8 at the helm. Im going to try to put another unit in the back so i dont have to constantly keep looking forward while running rods.

I recommend 2 starting batteries as well. I have a set of riggers i use alot. Its nice having 2x the cranking amps for reserve.

I would not get the 24 volt terrova. It just doesnt have the endurance the 36 does. Even if your using the kicker for propulsion. Don't skimp. Get the 36 and be done. I built a custom battery box you may have seen on here. It will store 5 or 6 plainos too. Search "fishmaster terrova battery box" I created the thread.


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks for all the input. Heading over to Vics this morning with my honey in tow for a preliminary "discussion" & to get her "seal of approval". 

Eyedreamn I did see your post on the battery box. Way cool & nice workmanship.

On the tandem trailer, how is it on the ramp for launch & retrieve? My f-150 is 2 wheel drive. And then Capt j-rod I have a sharp 90 degree turn & wiggling to get into my garage. Is that going to be an issue with tire twist?

On the 2 starting batteries. Would those be 27 or 24 series?

Thanks again guys - love OGF!


----------



## capt j-rod

I am a bit spoiled... I use a forklift to "organize" the toy box. You can relieve the twist on the tires by jacking up the trailer with a floor jack. If you don't then it scoots back when you set it down. If it's a huge deal and you only bury it deep in storage for winter you could take off a set of tires. Using good trailer tires that are inflated properly will let you twist them pretty hard. I still cringe when I see them trying to get off the rim. We tilt the motors and raise the front up high enough to only be on two wheels.
The fuel filter gets the nod of approval and I will cast my vote on Yamaha power. Sorry merc guys, but there is only one Yamaha! As far as 13 different batteries and switches... I carry a set of jumper cables and I highly doubt that all three will be dead at once.


----------



## eyedreamn

The dual axle is a little more sticky but with practice your fine.

I have two 24 group starting batteries in parallel. I have yet to be dead in the water..

3 group 31's in the bow doesnt leave much room for life jackets and such.


----------



## Meerkat

Yeah the issue for me is going to be that once i have the boat in the garage i am going to have to scoot the tongue over 30 degrees by hand to get it to fit. Saw a tip to put garbage bags under tires?


----------



## eyedreamn

Meerkat im sure you could fiqure something out with a hydrolic car jack or bags. I think its worth a little extra hassel.


----------



## fisherman 2

get a fuel injected 4-stroke motor you won't have any problems with ethanol in the gas.


----------



## walleyechaser

Dual axes tow better on the highway with less sway. Just make sure your tongue weight is 10 percent of the boat and trailer weight for the best towing. All the new trailers should also have surge brakes. Led taillights would also be nice


----------



## walleyechaser

Meerkat said:


> Yeah the issue for me is going to be that once i have the boat in the garage i am going to have to scoot the tongue over 30 degrees by hand to get it to fit. Saw a tip to put garbage bags under tires?


----------



## walleyechaser

You can use a car dolly like from summit racing to move the boat around in the garage. A friend uses them for his bass boat and they work fine. I do not know who makes the one he uses. 
Summit sell a ranger gocart rolling car dolly. I am sure there are other companies that sell them.


----------



## chaddy721

How are you guys keeping your fishmaster bimini tops from shaking side to side so bad.


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks guy will research car dolly.


----------



## eyedreamn

Chaddy when its open or closed? 
Fishing or trailering?


----------



## chaddy721

Open while running. It shakes side to side like crazy n also while bimini is in the boot.was thinking bout strapping it to my net holde


----------



## Seaturd

I've got the 5000 lb cap single axle trailer on mine and it tows like a dream - not a hint of sway or bounce at 75+ mph. It has surge brakes and I installed led taillights and ratcheting tiedowns. The 150 Optimax with 17p Tempest is plenty of power for Erie unless you are packing four big guys and a ton of gear on a regular basis. A 4S motor would be nice though. 
I have two HDS 5's and a separate Garmin gps - thinking of moving one HDS to the back. Bigger would be better....
I have Great Lakes rod holders and trees with home built brackets that fit the tracks on the boat. Not as adjustable as Ciscos but industrial strength.


----------



## walleyeseizure

I think these guys covered the basis. Definitely get 2 on board chargers or go with a 4 bank. Use the 4th line to charge your starting battery. I Run yamahas on mine and I can say the kicker is so quiet that the only way you know it is running is by the stream of water coming out. With my terrova I always run my kicker. I can troll down to 1.2 with both after I turned my idle down. I would recommend going with the tiller control even though the boat is setup for remote control for the kicker. Reason is you will get finer speed control and when your bringing in fish in the back you can cut the speed down easy from back there. I believe most the pros run it like that. 1 graph is sufficient on that boat. Whatever you do don't put one on the back it will only be in your way. Get 4 tube rod holders and two trees. Don't worry about a second bilge pump the boat is super dry, never have any water in my boat. I would go with duel axle trailer but they are hard to hand maneuver. Don't forget ship to shore radio and have them put in a micron filter. Flip a coin on motor brands but go with a 4stroke. Like I said my yamahas are way quieter than the mercs. My other buddy has an evenrude etec and it is great too. If you wait until January boat show you will see motor incentives and minnkota incentives. Lowrance hds you will mark fish at speeds in the 30s. If you have more questions ask away. Before you buy. Oh and put kicker on driver side and add a swim platform ladder on other side


----------



## Jason Pelz

I love the 150 Mercury 4-stroke on my boat. This morning there were big waves coming from two different directions and it had plenty of torque to climb the waves when I needed to even with my boat loaded to the max capacity rating with people and gear. We done close to 23 miles of moving around and searching for the active fish and only burned 6.7 gallons of fuel. That is plenty of motor and should be a couple thousand dollars less than a 200 optimax.


----------



## eyedreamn

Seaturd said:


> I've got the 5000 lb cap single axle trailer on mine and it tows like a dream - not a hint of sway or bounce at 75+ mph. It has surge brakes and I installed led taillights and ratcheting tiedowns. The 150 Optimax with 17p Tempest is plenty of power for Erie unless you are packing four big guys and a ton of gear on a regular basis. A 4S motor would be nice though.
> I have two HDS 5's and a separate Garmin gps - thinking of moving one HDS to the back. Bigger would be better....
> I have Great Lakes rod holders and trees with home built brackets that fit the tracks on the boat. Not as adjustable as Ciscos but industrial strength.



I think one of the biggest factors that make or brake the ride of a single axle trailer for a fm 196 is a terrova.

A 72" 36v terrova with three batteries puts 300 plus pounds very forward. I have built a battery box too so im probably pushing 400.

Before I had my dual axle trailer and just a single I noticed that it would tow alot better on the way to winter storage when I had the 3 die hards pulled from the bow.

Another big factor is your tow vehicle. If you have a strong suspension you will have less porpoising. I added a road master active suspension to my f150 and now with the dual axle i dont even know im towing. The riad master suspension is a added spring to leafs. Super nice system. My truck rides nicer all around..


----------



## Meerkat

eyedreamn said:


> I think one of the biggest factors that make or brake a single axle trailer for a fm 196 is a terrova.
> 
> A 72" 36v terrova with three batteries puts 300 plus pounds on the tongue due to the fact your adding that weight so far forward. I have built a battery box too so im probably pushing 400.
> 
> Before I had my dual axle trailer and just a single I noticed that it would tow alot better on the way to winter storage when I had the 3 die hards pulled from the bow.


Good Point! I will have to factor that into my decision...


----------



## Seaturd

My 1/2 ton Ram squats about 2" with the boat hooked up right now. I'll have to pay attention once I get a Terrova and all the other goodies. I think wind resistance from the deep hull & windshield is more of a towing issue than the weight - it's not that heavy of a boat at 1430 lbs dry weight.


----------



## Meerkat

Seaturd said:


> My 1/2 ton Ram squats about 2" with the boat hooked up right now. I'll have to pay attention once I get a Terrova and all the other goodies. I think wind resistance from the deep hull & windshield is more of a towing issue than the weight - it's not that heavy of a boat at 1430 lbs dry weight.


Would not want to "try this at home" but the position of the axle could be moved forward some to compensate if tongue wt gets to be an issue???


----------



## Seaturd

Meerkat said:


> Would not want to "try this at home" but the position of the axle could be moved forward some to compensate if tongue wt gets to be an issue???


 I really don't think it will be a problem but if it does become one that could be one way of addressing the issue. There is probably room on the trailer to move the boat back a couple of inches too.


----------



## Meerkat

Jason Pelz said:


> I love the 150 Mercury 4-stroke on my boat. This morning there were big waves coming from two different directions and it had plenty of torque to climb the waves when I needed to even with my boat loaded to the max capacity rating with people and gear. We done close to 23 miles of moving around and searching for the active fish and only burned 6.7 gallons of fuel. That is plenty of motor and should be a couple thousand dollars less than a 200 optimax.


Hey Jason, Is that 150 on your Ranger? The way your boat performs I would have thought it was bigger?


----------



## Meerkat

Seaturd said:


> I really don't think it will be a problem but if it does become one that could be one way of addressing the issue. There is probably room on the trailer to move the boat back a couple of inches too.


Agreed. Just something to keep in mind if it becomes an issue....


----------



## pelagic

I wouldn't own a 196 without trim tabs and smooth moves ultras. When it's rough I lower the tabs and barely ever slam the hull on waves.


----------



## cumminsmoke

Seaturd said:


> My 1/2 ton Ram squats about 2" with the boat hooked up right now. I'll have to pay attention once I get a Terrova and all the other goodies. I think wind resistance from the deep hull & windshield is more of a towing issue than the weight - it's not that heavy of a boat at 1430 lbs dry weight.


Off topic but put the $89 air bags in the rear springs, I did it to my 1/2 ton ram and with 10# of air it rides perfect and does not squat at all. 

Sorry, back to topic

I had a good thread a while back you may want to check out also just about the 196 and 2100, I rode in several with different motor configurations and in very bad weather, pm me if you would like my take on what I found. I liked them both


----------



## eyedreamn

Not many here run the trim tabs on the fm boats.

I ride with palegic alot and its a HUGE difference with the trim tabs. His 196 compared to my 196 in 3 to 4' ers is night and day.

When trying to run with a little speed my fishmaster has a tendency to catch some air if im trying to cover some ground. Wham! After riding with Palegic Im sold..... the problem is just finding the real estate on the back side with a kicker for the tabs. I will not fish 2016 with out them. Im gonna have her in the garage this winter and work on getting them to fit.


----------



## Jason Pelz

Meerkat said:


> Hey Jason, Is that 150 on your Ranger? The way your boat performs I would have thought it was bigger?


Yes it is only a 150. I would not ever need any more than that for my boat.


----------



## Meerkat

I put trimtabs on my old 176 & can attest to the fact that they really do work! I did the electric tabs & they were a breeze to install. Also makes a huge difference in how dry you can keep the boat in a crosswind.


----------



## walleyeseizure

Pelagic, I thought about adding trim tabs to mine. What brand and kind do you have. Do you have a 9.9 kicker also? Do they interfere with reading fish at speed? Thanks


----------



## pelagic

walleyeseizure said:


> Pelagic, I thought about adding trim tabs to mine. What brand and kind do you have. Do you have a 9.9 kicker also? Do they interfere with reading fish at speed? Thanks


I have the Bennett M80's I believe, they were on the boat when I bought it used off a guy. If you do it make sure you get the led display to tell you what position the tabs are in. I have a 20hp merc kicker. I was afraid when I mounted the kicker that there wouldn't be enough clearance between the big motor and tab, but there is just enough. I can still mark fish at speed and the transducer sits below the tab on the transom so I dont see interference really being an issue.


----------



## Meerkat

pelagic said:


> I have the Bennett M80's I believe, they were on the boat when I bought it used off a guy. If you do it make sure you get the led display to tell you what position the tabs are in. I have a 20hp merc kicker. I was afraid when I mounted the kicker that there wouldn't be enough clearance between the big motor and tab, but there is just enough. I can still mark fish at speed and the transducer sits below the tab on the transom so I dont see interference really being an issue.


I am sure it will be kind of a Chevy vs Ford discussion & boils down to personal preference but I did the Lectrotabs. Lectrotabs (Kyle Mahan) was very helpful & stepped me through the whole process from sizing to installation.


----------



## capt j-rod

I guess one thing hasn't been addressed... If you are financing the boat, have them rig it pretty heavy. Right now interest rates are low, 3.5ish on new boats. The numbers add up quick on rigging. $10k will happen in the blink of an eye. If you can roll that into the payment you won't be cash poor from the rigging. If you are paying cash then it's a moot point. If you don't have rods or tackle yet, well you get the point. Right now is a great time to play with cheap money.


----------



## Seaturd

How about a small Catamaran?


----------



## Meerkat

Seaturd said:


> How about a small Catamaran?
> 
> 
> View attachment 198202


Dude! Serious boat! Actually, seeing that they are pulling that up the beach, the boat name is Meerkat, the capt's last name is Strydom & the channel is Howzit I will bet money that the picture is from South Africa which is where I am from originally.... Howzit is South African slang for "How are you".


----------



## Seaturd

Meerkat said:


> Dude! Serious boat! Actually, seeing that they are pulling that up the beach, the boat name is Meerkat, the capt's last name is Strydom & the channel is Howzit I will bet money that the picture is from South Africa which is where I am from originally.... Howzit is South African slang for "How are you".


You are 100% correct! Surfing youtube vids this morning and found it.


----------



## gjack

Seaturd said:


> You are 100% correct! Surfing youtube vids this morning and found it.


Meerkat I know that Vics reputation is great but if want to have a dealer to compare price Burroughs in Clyde, Ohio wouldn't be to far 419-547-0651 it is always nice to be able to have one dealer know that you have contacted another. Competition breeds good deals, good luck with the boat.


----------



## Meerkat

Yeah, Thanks Garry! Been thinking about doing a bit of comparison shopping.


----------



## capt j-rod

I live in norwalk and drive to Tom at Vic's..... Any questions? No I'm not a paid sponsor, but my ass has never hurt after the transaction. Not saying cheap, but honesty and morals come to mind... Find a bad review, those guys are the best out there. 1.5 hour drive,0 headache, 0 butt hurt.


----------



## Meerkat

capt j-rod said:


> I live in norwalk and drive to Tom at Vic's..... Any questions? No I'm not a paid sponsor, but my ass has never hurt after the transaction. Not saying cheap, but honesty and morals come to mind... Find a bad review, those guys are the best out there. 1.5 hour drive,0 headache, 0 butt hurt.


Thanks for the endorsement! My wife said to me: "Wow! We have never spent that kind of money ever, on anything in our lives." So while I want to be informed when it comes to pricing, I don't want to save a few bucks on the front end & land up on my own when I need help. So it helps to have unsolicited recommendations.


----------



## chaddy721

Towne marine in bloomsburg,pa had 2 leftover 196 the prices were awesome. I would went with them but found a used 2100.might be worth a call.they quoted me 5k cheaper then anyone on the leftover


----------



## dgfidler

I think you can scale back a few of these items. 

1) I think a 60 inch 36V trolling motor would serve you well. I run a MotorGuide xi5 105lb on a Yamaha SX230 without issues. The Yamaha is probably around the same height or a couple inches higher than the Fishmaster. I was really worried about the shaft length and found I was fine with a 60 inch shaft. You really can't go wrong with the 72 inch Terrova, but I just wanted to point out that you you can probably get by with a 60 inch shaft. The Yamaha is 23 feet, 2900lbs dry and probably 4000lbs loaded with fuel, gear, and people.

2) I'm going to suggest you consider Walmart batteries. I used three Walmart 31 series batteries without issues last year and plan to use these same batteries next year. Here's my line of thinking on this. Sure, you can get better batteries that are supposed to last 3 or more years, but will they? You can get these Walmart batteries for half the cost and from my experience, they work well. I trolled out at the sandbar on electric only for five hours at around 2mph in August and the batteries were still going strong. (btw your excellent reports led me to try the Sandbar for the first time this year, thank you) Five hours with a 4000lb 23 foot boat. These batteries are not junk. I carry my receipts for the batteries in the boat and if one would ever go bad, there's always a Walmart nearby. I plan to replace these batteries every two years.

2) I would recommend an onboard charger for your trolling motor batteries and a separate charger for the starting batteries, but I think you only need a charger for the TM batteries. I have five batteries (three for TM, one Deep Cycle, and a starting battery) When I shut the main motors off, I have a battery switch to run on the deep cycle when out trolling. I never put the starting battery at risk of draining while trolling. The deep cycle runs the stereo and fish finder. When I pack up to go in, I switch it back to 'both' and both get charged by the main motors. These batteries remain charged all year without any extra charging. If the starting battery ever went dead, I have three other batteries on board from the TM that could be hooked up instead. I have had a good experience using the Cabelas 3 bank charger. I think I got this charger for around $100 on sale and couldn't be more pleased. I always charge the TM batteries to a full charge as soon as I get off the water.

3) I like the idea of putting the TM batteries up front. I swear my fishfinder gets more interference since I got the TM. I have a 2 Ga wire running alongside my fishfinder power and transducer wires. When the TM is running, I have to turn the sensitivity way down because of the interference from the TM power. 

4) If you get the HDS, take note that Motorguide trolling motors integrate with Lowrance like Humminbird integrates with the Terrova. I can't tell you I think the Motorguide is a better trolling motor unless you value the spot lock more than the autopilot. The autopilot on the Motorguide gets the job done for me, but I suspect the Terrova heading lock is better. The spot lock on the Motorguide held my boat for five hours in a 15mph wind while perch fishing this fall. Spot lock on the Motorguide is awesome and it also has a 'spot jog' feature that moves your spot five feet in any direction. Perfect for working structure on inland lakes (or structure on the reefs while jigging)

5) I am also looking to upgrade boats. The Yamaha is not really a fishing boat, but has served the purpose of getting me through a couple of seasons to realize I want a real fishing boat. I'm eyeing a couple 23 - 24 ft Proline Walkarounds. When I do pull the trigger on a different boat, I'm going to go with a thru hull transducer. I'm talking about the kind where you drill a giant hole in the bottom of the boat. I really want to be able to drive around at 25 mph and mark fish. Other people are able to get their skimmer transducers to do this, but I have been unsuccessful. I would consider getting the HDS-9 without a tranducer and coupling it with an Airmar B60 transducer.


----------



## Seaturd

Cranberry Creek Marina is also a Starcraft dealer. Everyone I know with a FM196 says go with the 72" Terrova or you'll be popping the prop out on choppy days.


----------



## gjack

Cranberry is no longer a Starcraft dealer. Didn't mean to suggest that Vics is not a top notch business but when someone knows they have competition you get their best deal. You never know till you look around.


----------



## Seaturd

gjack said:


> *Cranberry is no longer a Starcraft dealer.* Didn't mean to suggest that Vics is not a top notch business but when someone knows they have competition you get their best deal. You never know till you look around.


Shows you what I know.....


----------



## walleyeseizure

I spent over a year. Researching and shopping Starcraft fishmasters. You are not going to beat Vic's for service, knowledge and price. I went to all the boat shows last year in Michigan, pa and Ohio that I could. I believe if you find a quote from another dealer cheaper they will match it. I however found there boat show deal the best. You won't be sorry buying from them.


----------



## capt j-rod

Starcraft has done a complete 180 in the last 10 yrs. Awesome rigs for the money. Better warranty and service than Lund due to the Brunswick marriage. I still love my Lund, but Starcraft was definitely on the radar for the last boat. Freedom to power with your choice of motors is a huge plus.


----------



## eyedreamn

dgfidler said:


> I think you can scale back a few of these items.
> 
> 1) I think a 60 inch 36V trolling motor would serve you well. I run a MotorGuide xi5 105lb on a Yamaha SX230 without issues. The Yamaha is probably around the same height or a couple inches higher than the Fishmaster. I was really worried about the shaft length and found I was fine with a 60 inch shaft. You really can't go wrong with the 72 inch Terrova, but I just wanted to point out that you you can probably get by with a 60 inch shaft. The Yamaha is 23 feet, 2900lbs dry and probably 4000lbs loaded with fuel, gear, and people.
> 
> 2) I'm going to suggest you consider Walmart batteries. I used three Walmart 31 series batteries without issues last year and plan to use these same batteries next year. Here's my line of thinking on this. Sure, you can get better batteries that are supposed to last 3 or more years, but will they? You can get these Walmart batteries for half the cost and from my experience, they work well. I trolled out at the sandbar on electric only for five hours at around 2mph in August and the batteries were still going strong. (btw your excellent reports led me to try the Sandbar for the first time this year, thank you) Five hours with a 4000lb 23 foot boat. These batteries are not junk. I carry my receipts for the batteries in the boat and if one would ever go bad, there's always a Walmart nearby. I plan to replace these batteries every two years.
> 
> 2) I would recommend an onboard charger for your trolling motor batteries and a separate charger for the starting batteries, but I think you only need a charger for the TM batteries. I have five batteries (three for TM, one Deep Cycle, and a starting battery) When I shut the main motors off, I have a battery switch to run on the deep cycle when out trolling. I never put the starting battery at risk of draining while trolling. The deep cycle runs the stereo and fish finder. When I pack up to go in, I switch it back to 'both' and both get charged by the main motors. These batteries remain charged all year without any extra charging. If the starting battery ever went dead, I have three other batteries on board from the TM that could be hooked up instead. I have had a good experience using the Cabelas 3 bank charger. I think I got this charger for around $100 on sale and couldn't be more pleased. I always charge the TM batteries to a full charge as soon as I get off the water.
> 
> 3) I like the idea of putting the TM batteries up front. I swear my fishfinder gets more interference since I got the TM. I have a 2 Ga wire running alongside my fishfinder power and transducer wires. When the TM is running, I have to turn the sensitivity way down because of the interference from the TM power.
> 
> 4) If you get the HDS, take note that Motorguide trolling motors integrate with Lowrance like Humminbird integrates with the Terrova. I can't tell you I think the Motorguide is a better trolling motor unless you value the spot lock more than the autopilot. The autopilot on the Motorguide gets the job done for me, but I suspect the Terrova heading lock is better. The spot lock on the Motorguide held my boat for five hours in a 15mph wind while perch fishing this fall. Spot lock on the Motorguide is awesome and it also has a 'spot jog' feature that moves your spot five feet in any direction. Perfect for working structure on inland lakes (or structure on the reefs while jigging)
> 
> 5) I am also looking to upgrade boats. The Yamaha is not really a fishing boat, but has served the purpose of getting me through a couple of seasons to realize I want a real fishing boat. I'm eyeing a couple 23 - 24 ft Proline Walkarounds. When I do pull the trigger on a different boat, I'm going to go with a thru hull transducer. I'm talking about the kind where you drill a giant hole in the bottom of the boat. I really want to be able to drive around at 25 mph and mark fish. Other people are able to get their skimmer transducers to do this, but I have been unsuccessful. I would consider getting the HDS-9 without a tranducer and coupling it with an Airmar B60 transducer.


The 60" shaft does not cut it on lake erie. If your dependant on your terrova its about useless in 2 to 4's.

Once I upgraded from the 60 to 72 it never popped out of the water again.


----------



## ohiojmj

I was nervous about a 60" terrova on my 17' boat but it stays in water in 4'ers. The 72" is the only way to go with that taller 196. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishforfun

capt j-rod said:


> I live in norwalk and drive to Tom at Vic's..... Any questions? No I'm not a paid sponsor, but my ass has never hurt after the transaction. Not saying cheap, but honesty and morals come to mind... Find a bad review, those guys are the best out there. 1.5 hour drive,0 headache, 0 butt .......,..............,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I second everything you said . I drive just over a hr to Vics I have bought 2 Boats from them awesome people . The last was a 196FM a 2013 . I will also suggest a SS prop also on which ever motor you get. I have the 4s 150 merc. love it lots of power .


----------



## fishforfun

Yes go with the 72 inch shaft


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks for all the input guys! I about have my shopping list ready!


----------



## Meerkat

One additional question on electronics. If I go with one unit (HDS 9) is that going to give me enough screen area to see the chart & the sonar side by side on split screen?

I have 2 units on my current boat, an old HDS 5 that I use for my chartplotter and then a 7 that I use for my fishfinder & I really like the setup for being able to see both the map & the sonar simultaneously.


----------



## Overwatchmike

I have a new HDS9 on my boat that I was running both sonar and mapping and will admit that it's a cramped view. Doable but I just installed my old LCX111CHD back into the both so I can run mapping on one and sonar on the other.


----------



## dmorgan4

Meerkat said:


> One additional question on electronics. If I go with one unit (HDS 9) is that going to give me enough screen area to see the chart & the sonar side by side on split screen?
> 
> I have 2 units on my current boat, an old HDS 5 that I use for my chartplotter and then a 7 that I use for my fishfinder & I really like the setup for being able to see both the map & the sonar simultaneously.


----------



## dmorgan4

I have 2 HDS 7's on my Starweld 19. Preference is GPS on one & fish Finder on the other. Would consider a 9 but still want that 7 for a second unit. There are just times when the detail in a full screen is nice compares to multi-tasking the unit. Either keep one of your old HDS units or plan on adding one in the future. My $.02! And Vic's did me right, too!


----------



## capt j-rod

+1 on multiple smaller units... My hummingbird died 1 month out of warranty. Went lowrance for roun two, so far so good. However the failure occurred out of state and I was in the dark for 1/2 my trip. Two smaller gives redundancy. Multiple stations allows you to either have one at the bow or stern, and one at the wheel, or both.


----------



## Overwatchmike

Also if you run the new Gen3 Lowrance units they have built in wifi. This means you can add a RAM mount in the stern and put a tablet back there for a 3rd fishfinder.... Actually it mirrors what is shown on the screen but alot cheaper then mounting a 3rd unit.


----------



## capt j-rod

Overwatchmike said:


> Also if you run the new Gen3 Lowrance units they have built in wifi. This means you can add a RAM mount in the stern and put a tablet back there for a 3rd fishfinder.... Actually it mirrors what is shown on the screen but alot cheaper then mounting a 3rd unit.


Hate to ask a thread jack, does the wi fin come from the display or the black box? The display is what took on moisture. My phone would have been better than nothing. That set up would be the ticket for flexibility.


----------



## Overwatchmike

capt j-rod said:


> Hate to ask a thread jack, does the wi fin come from the display or the black box? The display is what took on moisture. My phone would have been better than nothing. That set up would be the ticket for flexibility.


Gen2's require an external box that you have to purchase and then install. On the Gen3's, it is built into the unit. Pretty slick set up. I have my smart phone and tablet set up for the boat.


----------



## Meerkat

Overwatchmike said:


> Also if you run the new Gen3 Lowrance units they have built in wifi. This means you can add a RAM mount in the stern and put a tablet back there for a 3rd fishfinder.... Actually it mirrors what is shown on the screen but alot cheaper then mounting a 3rd unit.


That sounds like a plan! Tired of screwing my neck around to look at the fishfinder on the console while trolling.


----------



## Meerkat

Wondering about opinions on what StarCraft has done with the glove compartment and dash on the 2016 Fishmaster 196? On the glove compartment they have made it much smaller & put a separate compartment on the side that holds a few small plano boxes and then a grab handle next to it. See red arrow in picture below:









And on the dash they have done away with most of the gages and put a Lowrance in the middle of the dash. See red arrow in pic below.








Looks kind of hokey to me. I would much rather have something like what Overwatchmike showed:








Am I missing something here?


----------



## Overwatchmike

Trying to make the dash look more like a Ranger with the flush mounted Lowrance unit. Wonder if they have went Lowrance only or if you could get a 'bird flush mounted...


----------



## tomb

Be careful with the fishfinder that low. I moved mine from flush mount to bracket mount on top of console due to having to look away from water too long at speed. It may not seem like a big deal, but logs and other debris come up quick at 30+mph.


----------



## mt111

eyedreamn said:


> L
> A dual axle trailer kicks ass! If your gonna do a lot of trailering its worth it. The second axle keeps the tongue from bouncing and you get a smoother ride down the road. The fishmaster fully loaded is a big boat. I dont feel a single is suitable.
> 
> I have a hds 8 at the helm. Im going to try to put another unit in the back so i dont have to constantly keep looking forward while running rods.
> 
> I recommend 2 starting batteries as well. I have a set of riggers i use alot. Its nice having 2x the cranking amps for reserve.
> 
> I would not get the 24 volt terrova. It just doesnt have the endurance the 36 does. Even if your using the kicker for propulsion. Don't skimp. Get the 36 and be done. I built a custom battery box you may have seen on here. It will store 5 or 6 plainos too. Search "fishmaster terrova battery box" I created the thread.


I agree with you, 36 volt Terrova with 72" shaft. I started with the 60" on my 112 and went to the 72" when they became available. If I was buying today I would look into Ulterra if it was available with a 72" shaft. Bought my 196 from Vics and I am very happy


----------



## Tightlines

mt111 said:


> I agree with you, 36 volt Terrova with 72" shaft. I started with the 60" on my 112 and went to the 72" when they became available. If I was buying today I would look into Ulterra if it was available with a 72" shaft. Bought my 196 from Vics and I am very happy


Ulterra's are available with 72" shaft. That will be my next toy.


----------



## mt111

Tightlines said:


> Ulterra's are available with 72" shaft. That will be my next toy.
> View attachment 198509


It might be mine too! Thank you for the information.


----------



## Meerkat

Got my 196 on order from Vics for delivery mid March & my old boat is sold. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## GalionLex

Best of luck with your new Starcraft


----------



## Tightlines

Friend of mine owns a marina. They got in a 196 Fishmaster a couple weeks ago. Stopped in today to take a look. The dash on this one had gauges all across, no room for a flush mount. Must be optional.


----------



## Meerkat

I asked a few different dealer. Was told the 2015 has gauges all across dash wheras 2016 has chartplotter on dash. Take it or leave it. I pushed them and got nowhere. I wanted the gauges on dash but they would mot budge.


----------



## walleyeseizure

towne marine has the 2016 196s without the fish finder in he dash. Must be an option


----------



## Meerkat

Interesting! What you show in the pic is what I wanted but was told I could not have. But I guess that is life & I will learn to love it?


----------



## fishhogg

Stick with 200hp on that boat. That is a big boat and my bet is you will get mileage as well as better performance with the 200. 72" shaft trolling motor is almost mandatory on that boat. I run a 2050 STX and switched from a 60" to 72", now the prop stays in the water. Get the quick release for it. Get three group 31's for the troll motor, and think about on board charger that runs from the current on the motor. I run one and have very short recharge times on the troll batteries. Unfortunately, unless you build a custom battery box (and there is a thread on here of a beautiful one) you will lose a lot of front storage. I recommend getting a 9.9 kicker. If you go Merc, get the 9.9 pro kicker. Get the lightest kicker you can find, you have a 19 degree dead rise on that boat and it can make it list. If you don't go with a kicker, I get the new Yamaha f200IL. That is a cool motor, couple it with Yam's troll control, a set of small troll bags and you won't need a kicker if don't mind wracking up some hours on your main motor. When it comes to electronics I am a Lowrance man, but I have been looking at Hummingbird and that Onix looks pretty cool, I recommend getting the HDS 9 or 12. If you watch you can find some clearance HDS 8 & 10's out there. And they link to Minn Kota. I suggest calling Burroughs Marine as well. Corey is a great guy, I am working with him on some small interior warranty issues, and he has been great. I am not a fan of Vic's, but to each his own. Good luck, shoot me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## walleyeseizure

Meerkat said:


> Interesting! What you show in the pic is what I wanted but was told I could not have. But I guess that is life & I will learn to love it?


Never too late maybe the seller didn't know it was an option. Bring it to there attention they can change your order


----------



## mtkjay8869

ive been looking at future options at a distance ,and notice that a lot of people look at and purchase these boats. My question to owners is where do u store everything? I mean anchor, rope, tackle planner boards, dipsey divers, harnesses, weights, jet divers, spoons,etc all this stuff takes up a lot of room, and just short of having it sit out on deck I don't see a lot of storage space for stuff with 3-5 batteries taking up space, life jackets, and safety equipment. I currently own a fiberglass walk around with cuddy cabin which serves well for storage but not much else in the size range I have. but I don't like the idea of having to load and unload gear each trip if its all just sitting on deck. I had a cousin say he lost an entire box of spoons while sitting in back of boat while trailering. just looking for some feed back.


----------



## Meerkat

mtkjay8869 said:


> ive been looking at future options at a distance ,and notice that a lot of people look at and purchase these boats. My question to owners is where do u store everything? I mean anchor, rope, tackle planner boards, dipsey divers, harnesses, weights, jet divers, spoons,etc all this stuff takes up a lot of room, and just short of having it sit out on deck I don't see a lot of storage space for stuff with 3-5 batteries taking up space, life jackets, and safety equipment. I currently own a fiberglass walk around with cuddy cabin which serves well for storage but not much else in the size range I have. but I don't like the idea of having to load and unload gear each trip if its all just sitting on deck. I had a cousin say he lost an entire box of spoons while sitting in back of boat while trailering. just looking for some feed back.


StarCraft now offers a storage option that goes across the full width of the boat just in front of the front seats. It looks very much like the one that Eyedreamn built (about the 4th post on this thread). I did not buy it but I can add it later or build one like Eyedreamn did.

It is a personal preference but I like having my tackle on the deck where it is close at hand and I keep things like spare life jackets in my truck or on a shelf in my garage (I have a checklist so I don't forget them). I also store my boat in my garage so leaving all my stuff on the deck (organized in tackle bags/boxes) is not an issue for me.

Someone also posted on here a while back that having locked storage on your boat when your boat is open to the public just tempts someone to bust the locker open to see what is inside (even if there is nothing inside).

I am going to try the boat out a few times & then decide if I need more storage.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15

just like owning a jeep with a soft top don't lock the doors or they will just cut through your lid.


----------



## Seaturd

Front storage hatch: anchor, rope, drift sock
Floor storage hatch: plastic containers with tools, safety items (flares, etc), first aid kit
plastic boxes full of cranks, harnesses, etc.
Rear storage hatch (above floor): 2nd cranking battery, planer boards, etc.
Livewell: since we use a cooler - life jackets & rain gear

Remaining lures and other tackle in plano boxes stored in a bag.
Rods/nets on the floor when trailering, extra rods in side rod storage racks.
10 vertical rod holders in boat for putting rods/nets when on the water.

Cavernous glove box holds a bunch of stuff.

Going to build an eyedreamn box before the i-pilot and extra batteries get installed.


----------



## eyedreamn

Meerkat

The box gets the batteries out of the bow area. Then you can put large bulky items under the bow and keep the trolling motor batteries in the box.
My box is big enough for 3 group 31 batteries and 1 stack of plainos in the middle.

Not sure if Starcrafts copy will store that much or how much they charge...


----------



## mtkjay8869

Thanks guys I did not notice that storage option/aftermarket feature looks ideal for being out of the way and sufficient storage for some gear


----------



## walleyeseizure

Keep life jackets, anchor trolling bags and rope in center storage. Keep tackle in back storage. Glove box is huge have trolling rods up front in rod Carole. Keep extra on side keep chargers up front with trolling batteries. Has plenty of storage for me.


----------



## perchjerk

mtkjay8869 said:


> ive been looking at future options at a distance ,and notice that a lot of people look at and purchase these boats. My question to owners is where do u store everything? I mean anchor, rope, tackle planner boards, dipsey divers, harnesses, weights, jet divers, spoons,etc all this stuff takes up a lot of room, and just short of having it sit out on deck I don't see a lot of storage space for stuff with 3-5 batteries taking up space, life jackets, and safety equipment. I currently own a fiberglass walk around with cuddy cabin which serves well for storage but not much else in the size range I have. but I don't like the idea of having to load and unload gear each trip if its all just sitting on deck. I had a cousin say he lost an entire box of spoons while sitting in back of boat while trailering. just looking for some feed back.


At the IX show, Tom from Vics showed me a Fishmaster that had an optional storeage box that Starcraft was making for them. It was right behind the bow platform and ran the width of the boat. I'm guessing it was 18" deep and 12" high. Had a ton of space for things like pfd and bumpers. Give them a call and they should be able to give you more info. As a added bonus it cuts down on that big step up to the bow and you can get up without grabbing hold of the windshield frame.


----------



## muzzy123

Does anyone have a picture of the box from starcraft? I have a 196 on order and was just going to copy Eyedream's box. I plan on putting my two trolling batteries in the bow and using the box strictly for extra storage. I will have the Yamaha 200 and Yamaha 9.9 kicker on mine so I figured I would only need the 80 terrova for steering.


----------



## Overwatchmike

muzzy123 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the box from starcraft? I have a 196 on order and was just going to copy Eyedream's box. I plan on putting my two trolling batteries in the bow and using the box strictly for extra storage. I will have the Yamaha 200 and Yamaha 9.9 kicker on mine so I figured I would only need the 80 terrova for steering.


I'm at Vic's currently and will see if I can get you a pic of one.


----------



## eyedreamn

starcraft box







mine


----------



## Seaturd

i spent much of the afternoon building an eyedreamin' box - bout 3/4 done.


----------



## walleyeseizure

Anyone have a price on the Starcraft box?


----------



## Decoy hound

Hey eyedreamn, yours is nicer than Starcrafts. You probably can make some money selling those.


----------



## Meerkat

I saw the Vic's Starcraft box at the boat show & if you took a picture it would look like Eyedreamn's box.


----------



## muzzy123

Have a couple more questions about the 196. I am Looking at buying the Cisco or similar mount for a Garmin 9" graph on the console. Will a standard mount work or will I need one that also swivels out to get it away from the windshield? And does anyone know what length rods will fit in the side rod holders. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eyedreamn

Decoy hound said:


> Hey eyedreamn, yours is nicer than Starcrafts. You probably can make some money selling those.


Thanks Decoy. I really enjoy rigging my boat. It kinda puts me out there without being out there...if I'm ever out of work and have some time on my hands I have always considered "custom" rigging for fishing/trolling boats.

A friend and I built 2 of these boxes for our fishmasters in 2011. Vics had seen my box a few times and liked it. They mentioned they were going to show the battery box idea to Starcraft. I'm assuming Starcraft is on board now and they are producing it for Vics. 

Anybody know the price?


----------



## Meerkat

Meerkat said:


> I saw the Vic's Starcraft box at the boat show & if you took a picture it would look like Eyedreamn's box.


Never mind - I just noticed that Eyedreamn's top pic is actually the starcraft box...


----------



## eyedreamn

muzzy123 said:


> Have a couple more questions about the 196. I am Looking at buying the Cisco or similar mount for a Garmin 9" graph on the console. Will a standard mount work or will I need one that also swivels out to get it away from the windshield? And does anyone know what length rods will fit in the side rod holders. Thanks in advance.


I have 8'6" dipsy rods and there is plenty of room. 

I can't speak for the dash since it's a new design for 2016.


----------



## Meerkat

Dont know the garmin dimensions but I am putting an hds 9 on my console.


----------



## real reeltime

I've got a 10" lowrance on a Cisco mount on my 196. Works perfect, well worth the money.


----------



## Seaturd

muzzy123 said:


> Have a couple more questions about the 196. I am Looking at buying the Cisco or similar mount for a Garmin 9" graph on the console. Will a standard mount work or will I need one that also swivels out to get it away from the windshield? And does anyone know what length rods will fit in the side rod holders. Thanks in advance.


 I know 8 footers will fit....


----------



## fishhogg

Meerkat said:


> Got my 196 on order from Vics for delivery mid March & my old boat is sold. Thanks for all the help guys!


So, how did you trick out your rig? I didn't see it in here.


----------



## Meerkat

fishhogg said:


> So, how did you trick out your rig? I didn't see it in here.


Ha! Did not want to bore anyone but since you ask..

200 Merc Optimax (probably overkill but figured only had one shot at getting it right)
4 blade Rev 4 SS prop
Single axle trailer (have to maneuver in tight spaces & don't tow far)
Bimini with side curtains (Alaskan20 tells me side curtains are sweet in crappy weather!)
Standard seats with smooth move seat pedestals (I thought std seats were more comfortable & captain's chairs took up too much room)
Merc bigfoot 9.9 kicker (electric tilt & start with ControlKing throttle control at helm)
Terrova 36v, 72 inch
HDS 9 (gen 3) in dash (fishfinder)
HDS 7 (gen 2) on cisco mount (chartplotter)
VHF radio in AM radio dash slot
Cisco vertical trees (2), tubes (2) & cradles (4)
Extra Cisco tubes (2) ahead of windshield as net holder (bottom bouncer)
2nd auto bilge pump
Lenco trim tabs
Blue & black color scheme & it arrives mid-March. I was at Vic's last Saturday drooling all over their display model! Thanks again for everyone's input. It was really helpful when trying to think through the options that would work for me.


----------



## fishhogg

Meerkat said:


> Ha! Did not want to bore anyone but since you ask..
> 
> 200 Merc Optimax (probably overkill but figured only had one shot at getting it right)
> 4 blade Rev 4 SS prop
> Single axle trailer (have to maneuver in tight spaces & don't tow far)
> Bimini with side curtains (Alaskan20 tells me side curtains are sweet in crappy weather!)
> Standard seats with smooth move seat pedestals (I thought std seats were more comfortable & captain's chairs took up too much room)
> Merc bigfoot 9.9 kicker (electric tilt & start with ControlKing throttle control at helm)
> Terrova 36v, 72 inch
> HDS 9 (gen 3) in dash (fishfinder)
> HDS 7 (gen 2) on cisco mount (chartplotter)
> VHF radio in AM radio dash slot
> Cisco vertical trees (2), tubes (2) & cradles (4)
> Extra Cisco tubes (2) ahead of windshield as net holder (bottom bouncer)
> 2nd auto bilge pump
> Lenco trim tabs
> Blue & black color scheme & it arrives mid-March. I was at Vic's last Saturday drooling all over their display model! Thanks again for everyone's input. It was really helpful when trying to think through the options that would work for me.


Sweet ride! Let us know what you think of the trim tabs on that boat. Also give us a performance review as well. Enjoy.


----------



## eyedreamn

Meerkat who is doing your lencos and what size?

I'm going to try to do mine this spring. I feel they are a must have. Now I must have!


----------



## Meerkat

Eyedreamn, invited you on convo i was having on this. Hope it worked. ;-)


----------



## walleyeseizure

Very curious on the trim tabs. I keep wondering if they would give mine an even better ride!


----------



## Meerkat

walleyeseizure said:


> Very curious on the trim tabs. I keep wondering if they would give mine an even better ride!


Sure does! In a cross wind tilt windward side up a few degrees and u got a dry ride. When it is rough helps u stay on plane at slow speed. When it is calm trimming gives me 3 mph more on top end. Keeps your boat level when your buddy weighs 150lb more than you  Should be standard equipment IMHO.


----------



## walleyeseizure

Meerkat, is vics doing your trim tabs? Any idea of model number and size?


----------



## pelagic

Meerkat said:


> Sure does! In a cross wind tilt windward side up a few degrees and u got a dry ride. When it is rough helps u stay on plane at slow speed. When it is calm trimming gives me 3 mph more on top end. Keeps your boat level when your buddy weighs 150lb more than you  Should be standard equipment IMHO.


Also, in that chop where you just wanna open up they keep the bow from lifting high then slamming. Keeps that bow down and lets it cut right through. The more I use my tabs on my fishmaster I couldn't image running the boat without them


----------



## Meerkat

pelagic said:


> Also, in that chop where you just wanna open up they keep the bow from lifting high then slamming. Keeps that bow down and lets it cut right through. The more I use my tabs on my fishmaster I couldn't image running the boat without them


x2 on what pelagic said...


----------



## Tightlines

I don't have trim tabs but have used a Stingray hydrofoil on my last 4 boats, 1850 Bayliner, 2050 Bayliner, Lowe 165FM and now my Starcraft 190 Superfisherman. The Bayliners were IO's and my Starcraft has a Suzuki DF115. The hydrofoil makes a big difference in how fast you get on plane and the overall ride of the boat.


----------



## mt111

eyedreamn said:


> View attachment 201921
> starcraft box
> View attachment 201923
> mine


Eyedreamn, How wide is that box? I have a 196 and that looks like a sweet idea


----------



## eyedreamn

mt111 said:


> Eyedreamn, How wide is that box? I have a 196 and that looks like a sweet idea


63 1/2" I have included the drawlings.


----------



## Seaturd

I'm not the master craftsman Eyedreamn is but I can attest that his dimensions are dead accurate. I built it in the garage and it fits perfectly. The inside of mine isn't complete yet and I need to tweak the lid some but it is fully functional.


----------



## mt111

eyedreamn said:


> 63 1/2" I have included the drawlings.
> View attachment 203009
> View attachment 203010


How did you guys secure it? Did you fasten it thru the back?


----------



## mt111

Seaturd said:


> I'm not the master craftsman Eyedreamn is but I can attest that his dimensions are dead accurate. I built it in the garage and it fits perfectly. The inside of mine isn't complete yet and I need to tweak the lid some but it is fully functional.
> View attachment 203059
> View attachment 203060


How did you guys secure it? Did you fasten it thru the back?


----------



## eyedreamn

mt111 said:


> How did you guys secure it? Did you fasten it thru the back?


I did 2 1/4" through bolts with nylon locking nuts through the back of the box on each side of the live well.

And a few #12 ss sheet metal screws into the deck. I think they were 2" don't go any longer....

I also add some rubber plumbing washers underneath. The box sits on the aluminum that is on the edges of the floor. So the middle of the box is off the floor. I just put the washers underneath to support it.

Be sure to coat the inside of the box with some poly or paint to protect the wood. As well as some weep holes. A few 1/4" will do it.


----------



## eyedreamn

Seaturd said:


> I'm not the master craftsman Eyedreamn is but I can attest that his dimensions are dead accurate. I built it in the garage and it fits perfectly. The inside of mine isn't complete yet and I need to tweak the lid some but it is fully functional.
> View attachment 203059
> View attachment 203060


Box looks great Rob!
Your gonna like it.


----------



## Seaturd

I haven't had time to fasten mine down yet but was pretty much gonna do it the way Eyedreamn did ii -bolts either side of live well and sheetmetal screws into floor. I've got some aluminum shim stock i can use to make everything level and tight.


----------



## chaddy721

That's Def the ticket. I'm gona get mine out n start building mine here once I get back from bike week..would der I'd there are any difference in width vs the 96 n 21


----------



## eyedreamn

chaddy721 said:


> That's Def the ticket. I'm gona get mine out n start building mine here once I get back from bike week..would der I'd there are any difference in width vs the 96 n 21


I think they are the same widths. Just verify that the box width will fit in your 2100 before you start building.


----------



## muzzy123

Just found out today from my dealer that the box is standard on the 2016 196. Very pleased and glad that I didn't buy the supplies to make one before delivery. Some of the 2016's that have been delivered were part of the original pilot run and don't have the box installed.


----------



## Meerkat

I am waiting for my 2016 to be delivered. I will be interested to see if it comes with the storage box or not. Vics told me it was an option & could be retrofitted if I wanted it.


----------



## wallydvr

Did anyone ever find out the price of the storage box from starcraft?


----------



## drl149

Installed around 500


----------



## fishforfun

The storage box is about 400 but more if they install it at the dealer. I am thinking of getting one and installing my self. They said it comes in pieces and needs put together.


----------



## erabbit

I checked around here and could not get one from dealer , do you have a part number ?


----------



## Meerkat

erabbit said:


> I checked around here and could not get one from dealer , do you have a part number ?


Mine came with the storage box installed but I sure as heck would not pay $500 to have it installed. It is a couple of pieces of plywood, a hinge & a latch covered with vinyl you can buy at cabellas (exact match).


----------



## fishforfun

Meerkat so how do you like the box.


----------



## Meerkat

fishforfun said:


> Meerkat so how do you like the box.


Honesty I would rate it okay at best. Eyedreamn's looks much better. The straight across side to side on the aft end give more room & the hatch on mine is kind of small for storing trees. 

And on the finish! They left the speaker wires unsecured and dangling in the storage space & the back of the speakers unprotected so I had to take it all apart, rewire it so I did not hook the wires on stuff I had stored & I had to put some protective cups over the back of the speakers to protect them from stuff I had stored! Very disappointing.


----------



## fishforfun

Ok ty for the good information. Yes remember eye dreamns box like to get his plans for it.


----------



## erabbit

fishforfun said:


> Ok ty for the good information. Yes remember eye dreamns box like to get his plans for it.


Plans are on page 6 of this thread.


----------



## fishforfun

Ok ty


----------



## Salamander

Meerkat said:


> Ha! Did not want to bore anyone but since you ask..
> 
> 200 Merc Optimax (probably overkill but figured only had one shot at getting it right)
> 4 blade Rev 4 SS prop
> Single axle trailer (have to maneuver in tight spaces & don't tow far)
> Bimini with side curtains (Alaskan20 tells me side curtains are sweet in crappy weather!)
> Standard seats with smooth move seat pedestals (I thought std seats were more comfortable & captain's chairs took up too much room)
> Merc bigfoot 9.9 kicker (electric tilt & start with ControlKing throttle control at helm)
> Terrova 36v, 72 inch
> HDS 9 (gen 3) in dash (fishfinder)
> HDS 7 (gen 2) on cisco mount (chartplotter)
> VHF radio in AM radio dash slot
> Cisco vertical trees (2), tubes (2) & cradles (4)
> Extra Cisco tubes (2) ahead of windshield as net holder (bottom bouncer)
> 2nd auto bilge pump
> Lenco trim tabs
> Blue & black color scheme & it arrives mid-March. I was at Vic's last Saturday drooling all over their display model! Thanks again for everyone's input. It was really helpful when trying to think through the options that would work for me.


Hey Meerkat,

Now that you had your boat for a while, how do you like it? If you had to do it over would you change anything? Add anything?

The reason I'm asking is that I'm in the same place now that you were about a year ago. I'm even planning on buying mine at the same place, Vic's.

I'm pretty much planning to get what you got with the exception of a dual axle trailer, two HDS12 gen 3 units, and a Merc pro 9.9 kicker.

Thank you for any information, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Meerkat

I love the boat but there are numerous fit & finish issues that have irritated me a lot. Send me a pm if you want details. The one big issue I have is the merc pro-kicker. Throttle control at trolling speed is a pita! At idle you get 1mph. Touch the throttle & you are doing 3 mph. And I have the troll-master setup. I took it back to Vics & they told me: "thats as good as you are going to get." I spent hours tuning & adjusting & it is still a pita! Hope this helps.


----------



## Meerkat

And for what it is worth - the single axle trailer works just fine behind my f-150.


----------



## Salamander

Meerkat said:


> I love the boat but there are numerous fit & finish issues that have irritated me a lot. Send me a pm if you want details. The one big issue I have is the merc pro-kicker. Throttle control at trolling speed is a pita! At idle you get 1mph. Touch the throttle & you are doing 3 mph. And I have the troll-master setup. I took it back to Vics & they told me: "thats as good as you are going to get." I spent hours tuning & adjusting & it is still a pita! Hope this helps.


Thanks for the feedback Meerkat, I really do appreciate that. I will pm you for the details.

Now I'm considering going with Yamaha instead of Merc for the main and kicker. I see that a few others have had issues with the merc pro kicker being finicky. Do you think its the troll-master setup that is giving you issues or the Merc kicker?

Did Vic's install your trim tabs for you?

Thanks again!
-Tom


----------



## muzzy123

I have Yamaha's on mine along with an iTroll. The kicker will adjust in tenths of MPH with it.


----------



## Meerkat

I misspoke on controller it is a controlking. Had one on my previous boat for 5 years & it worked just fine so I am pretty sure it is the merc kicker that is finicky. Lots of guys have issues with them on low end throttle control. Main motor is 200hp Merc Optimax & it is fine. Its the kicker that I dont like. Got your pm & will reply.


----------



## ErieRider

Salamander said:


> Thanks for the feedback Meerkat, I really do appreciate that. I will pm you for the details.
> 
> Now I'm considering going with Yamaha instead of Merc for the main and kicker. I see that a few others have had issues with the merc pro kicker being finicky. Do you think its the troll-master setup that is giving you issues or the Merc kicker?
> 
> Did Vic's install your trim tabs for you?
> 
> Thanks again!
> -Tom


Saw this going as well, fwiw.. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?threads/304741/


----------



## Salamander

Thanks ErieRider, I do appreciate that. 

It does seem to be an issue with the Merc 9.9 pro kicker for most folks.

-Tom


----------



## Meerkat

There was also another thread that I read - don't remember where - about this same issue. There they suggested drilling out the brass plug over the mixture screw & setting the mixture yourself. I did that and it improved the idle & low speed throttle performance quite a bit - but it is still not where I want it. Speed control is critical on walleye and the Merc Pro-Kicker just does not measure up.


----------



## Salamander

Meerkat said:


> There was also another thread that I read - don't remember where - about this same issue. There they suggested drilling out the brass plug over the mixture screw & setting the mixture yourself. I did that and it improved the idle & low speed throttle performance quite a bit - but it is still not where I want it. Speed control is critical on walleye and the Merc Pro-Kicker just does not measure up.


Thanks Meerkat, 
I've decided to go with a Yamaha setup on my 196. I do appreciate the feedback. You probably saved me a few headaches by not going with the Merc kicker.


----------



## real reeltime

The troll master with the merc pro kicker works great in tenths. I use mine from 80 degree water to 34 degree water. The merc pro kicker does take longer in cold weather to run smoothly.


----------



## Meerkat

Here is what I did to seal my livewell hatch. Got the weatherstripping from Lowes. Fit is just tight enough to give the interference you need to keep it closed.


----------



## pelagic

Does that make a different meerkat? I've thought about trying something like that myself just haven't got around to it. Sucks how wet everything gets in storage on these boats


----------



## Meerkat

Yeah it works. 

Two other things I found:

There is a gap between the opening at the top of the livewell and the opening in the wooden deck. There is a black gasket that is supposed to close this gap but mine was cocked at one corner and not sealing so water sloshing around was getting between the livewell & the decking & running out under the console and into the storage. Get some bathtub caulk & & seal up the gap.
Also the bolts that secure the console to the deck run down & through the top of the livewell. These bolt holes dont seal so the water sloshing around in the livewell leaks through between the livewell & the decking & runs out under the console and into the storage. Same deal - loosen the nuts, squirt in some bathtub caulk & tighten them up again.
I love the boat but StarCraft sure could pay more attention to the details! Did they never fill the livewell and drive it around???


----------



## Brahmabull71

Meerkat said:


> There was also another thread that I read - don't remember where - about this same issue. There they suggested drilling out the brass plug over the mixture screw & setting the mixture yourself. I did that and it improved the idle & low speed throttle performance quite a bit - but it is still not where I want it. Speed control is critical on walleye and the Merc Pro-Kicker just does not measure up.


Couldn't agree more. My 2015 would not hit 1.2-1.5 so I finally gave in and put on an iTroll. Took it back to Basspro and had them tweak on it and it was worthless. They claimed the brass plug and emissions issues were the problem. Couldn't be happier now!


----------

